# Wife's new ride



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

About 3 weeks ago we went in to get my wife a new car, we were looking to get her her 4th Ford Escape, her 2012 was getting close to 80k miles and for my piece of mind I like her to have one with fewer miles.

When we got the 2012 we tried out the Jeep Grand Cherokee but it felt real tinny and was not very smooth with the solid rear axle so we stayed with the Escape.

We went with the intention of picking up a used one one or two years old with less than 20k miles.

Well we tried out the new 2019 Jeep Grand Cherokee Trailhawk and fell in love with it.

It is one of the smoothest riding SUV's that I have driven in that size of vehicle.

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/jeep/cherokee/2019/2019-jeep-cherokee-trailhawk-first-test-review/


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Crap! When we bought the Trailhawk they didn't tell me about the Trackhawk.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hopefully you’ll have better luck than I did with the Grand. Mine was a total money pit. I think I got a lemon. That’s where I heard the term Jeep stands for Just Empty Every Pocket. Or Junk Equipment Expensive Parts. I’m sure yours will be great though. 
I’ve also heard those Trackhawks actually retain their value well while the Hellcat Challenger and Charger plummets dramatically after purchase.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice! I'm driving a 2017 Cherokee sport for work and it's been good. No issues in the first 20,000 miles. The 4 banger has enough guts to keep me with traffic up Parleys yet I can average 30 mpg on long highway trips. I also like that oil changes are only required every 7500 mi.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

BG1 said:


> Hopefully you'll have better luck than I did with the Grand. Mine was a total money pit. I think I got a lemon. That's where I heard the term Jeep stands for Just Empty Every Pocket. Or Junk Equipment Expensive Parts. I'm sure yours will be great though.
> I've also heard those Trackhawks actually retain their value well while the Hellcat Challenger and Charger plummets dramatically after purchase.


Well that sucks. What year was yours? When I tried them out in 2012 I didn't like them at all but a couple of years ago they changed the suspension and they are supposed to be a better ride. Also the Trail hawk has the independent rear suspension instead of the solid axle.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh mine was a 1994. I’m sure yours will be much better! Like I say I think I got a lemon.


----------

